# To float or not to float, that is the question



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a 10/22 and im deciding whether to float it or free float it to improve accuracy. any help would be appreciated.

Tiger


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

do you have the regular barrel?cause if you want more accuracy i suggest you buy a target barrel...they are much more accurate and you can fire a hundred rounds in 20 minute easily without damaging anything
check butler creek barrels...i didnt think it worth floating a barrel...at least to me :roll: http://www.wholesalehunter.net/ButlerCreek43011.html


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you cant put a bull barrel into a standard stock, and im not willing to buy a new stock.


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

i've killed plenty of critters with my 10/22 ootb (out of the box)
it is my opinion that if you have the pacitence to really work a gun over. then start with a gun that needs it. I mean really how far are you trying to shoot a 22LR I know that gun will hit about anything out to apx. 50-75 yards. what more do you want? if your looking for a good project, get a surplus springfield 30-06 and turn it into a 300 win mag, then set that barrel. now you have a gun that can pay you back for all your effort.

Happy Shooting: ME


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well, there goes the topic.

much thanks, cheers :beer:

Tiger


----------

